# PubMed- Shortcomings of the inflammatory bowel disease Serology 7 panel.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Related Articles

*Shortcomings of the inflammatory bowel disease Serology 7 panel.*

Pediatrics. 2010 Jun;125(6):1230-6

Authors: Benor S, Russell GH, Silver M, Israel EJ, Yuan Q, Winter HS

OBJECTIVE: The goal was to compare the predictive values of the Prometheus Inflammatory Bowel Disease (IBD) Serology 7 (IBD7) panel (Prometheus Laboratories, San Diego, CA) with the predictive values of routine blood tests in a population of children referred for initial evaluation of suspected IBD. METHODS: Medical records of pediatric patients referred for evaluation of IBD for whom IBD7 testing was performed at Prometheus Laboratories between January 2006 and November 2008 were reviewed. Patients underwent diagnosis by pediatric gastroenterologists on the basis of clinical, radiologic, endoscopic, and pathologic evaluations. RESULTS: A total of 394 records were identified. We excluded 90 records on the basis of age of >21 years, previous diagnosis of IBD, or unclear diagnosis. The prevalence of IBD in this cohort was 38%. The sensitivity, specificity, positive predictive value, negative predictive value, and kappa value for the serological panel were 67%, 76%, 63%, 79%, and 42%, respectively, compared with values for a combination of 3 abnormal routine laboratory test results of 72%, 94%, 85%, 79%, and 47%. The antiflagellin antibody assay, the newest assay added to the panel, had sensitivity of 50% and specificity of 53%. Repeat serological testing failed to produce consistent results for 4 of 10 patients. CONCLUSION: Despite its recent inclusion of the antiflagellin assay, the IBD7 panel has lower predictive values than routine laboratory tests in pediatric screening for IBD.

PMID: 20439597 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]

View the full article


----------

